

The final Ouya retail console is ready, we go hands-on - SparksZilla
http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/28/ouya-hands-on/

======
mvkel
I know this is a hands-on, but no mention of the game library? Hardware's
great, but if nothing runs on it, what's the point?

~~~
IbJacked
In an email update I received from them yesterday, there are currently 104
games available for download, including Final Fantasy III.

------
purplelobster
Obviously, software will make or break this console. I have a feeling it'll
initially be for indie devs, by indie devs, but I think it's possible it can
get a small but loyal following that will buy enough games to sustain many
indies.

